# How many of you have stable GSDs?



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Im just curious if the breed in its entirety is an iffy unsure breed? My 10 month old male seems unsure of everything new right now. How many ppl actually have a completely stable dog that will accept all new things abd all new people without any problem? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

My Ari is very, very stable. But I still don't take him places that have a high chance of contacting thoughtless people who may provoke him or allow their uncontrolled dogs to get in his face. 
My Akina girl is also very, very stable.... same thing though. IMO, every dog has limits.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl likes some people and others she doesn't. Anyone I welcome into the home she will accept. 

Meeting someone outside the home on my property is a different matter. She doesn't like anyone she doesn't know or hasn't first been introduced to.

Just ask the Fed-Ex lady, UPS man, or the mailman.

Out on the street she will meet and greet most without problem.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I would not have an unstable dog. I would not breed an unstable dog. If I had a pup who was not stable in some way, I would not sell it. I would find the best possible home for that pup, with full disclosure and lifetime support and place it, with no papers and little to no money changing hands.

If it was a fearful dog, I am not entirely sure what I would do with it....I hope I would be strong enough to not make it suffer through a fearful life - not fair to the dog or the home.

Lee


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Anton is stable as a rock. Recently we moved from rural area to a city, from large house to an apartment, big change. Every single time we step outside we are surrounded with people, kids, dogs, cars, sirens etc. Anton is a people magnet, sometimes I want to have a walk without hearing how gorgeous he is, but he's great with that. Still hates off leash dogs in his face but who doesn't.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Rogue is 9.5 months old and very stable. I can take her anywhere, around anyone. The only thing she can get weird about is like agility stuff, certain heights and surfaces. But that's only when I make her climb on stuff and work on it. She always over comes the fear. But with people, kids and other dogs, she's amazing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We have stability in my house. Tess is just a calm, easy to live with and handle dog. Take away her ball and quit playing fetch...she'll kill you with guilt from those eyes...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado's completely stable around everything but dogs get him going. 

For example, Canada Day last year he was 5 months old and we spent the whole day downtown. Tons of people, live bands, food everywhere and he never had any reaction to anything. He even sat through the whole firework show without batting a eye and watched the sky, falling asleep near the end. You should have seen people's faces, it was priceless  His nickname is Mr Destructo because he doesn't hestitate at any obstacle in his path

He's a very social dog, he'll watch strangers but once he knows they're ok he's friendly with them. I wouldn't hesitate to bring him anywhere especially if I know there's no dogs

While offleash he's great with other dogs, onleash he gets excited and barks at other dogs. Still a work in progress to cap that drive 

There's no such thing as a perfect dog, but good nerves are a start


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I am going on my 7th GSD and have never had an unstable GSD.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi accepts new things and people now that she is a senior (not necessarily new dogs). She is more stable now than when she was young.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Diesel was very stable, only thing that got her going was strange dogs coming up to her off leash that she didnt know, if she was off leash as well there generally was no problem unless the other dog was too dominant or aggressive and then she would try to take matters into her own hands but I always stepped in before anything could happen... Penny had some fear as a younger pup but she done great the last little while, confidence has shot through the roof and new people, places, sounds, dogs ect. doesnt faze her in the least


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

My dog doesn't even know people exist unless he's known them or I'm interacting with them. He can jump out of the car and check out the area, but he'll generally just ignore people. He doesn't bark at people, just gets quiet and chesty, and stands between me and the questionable thing in the distance. When he realizes what that thing is, he calms down and ignores it.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I have had several. My senior Miss Mattie is a GEM, but then again she's approaching 80, so she's been there done that and couldn't care less. She's super friendly, though, and will calmly make the rounds at social events getting her love.

My young Jack is the first GSD I have ever had who has been fearful and a little iffy. After a year and a half, he is slowly but surely coming out of it. I see a fantastic dog emerging...but this is after significant work on my part.

BTW...I adopt usually older dogs, and haven't had a puppy since I was a child myself (well Jack was only 11 months so he was still one)...but I have seen several people talking about fear stages here in the forums.

Maybe your dog is going through a fear stage right now?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jd414 said:


> Im just curious if the breed in its entirety is an iffy unsure breed? My 10 month old male seems unsure of everything new right now.  How many ppl actually have a completely stable dog that will accept all new things abd all new people without any problem?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Since 1986 I've had 5 GSD's, Buddy at 11 is as solid and stable as they come. Shadow was just like his brother. He loved people, I could take him anywhere and not worry. Their sister who had health problems and died way to young (Valley Fever and tick illness) was a love, even when she was sick, the vet staff loved her. Tasha my 7 year old rescue is amazing. She has been through so much including having her tail amputated and she still loves people. Even my first one a white GSD mix who had hip problems was absolutely 100% solid with people, kids, and other dogs. 

I had one bad experience. Our breeder had a 2 year old dog returned that washed out of SAR. She asked me if I would like to take her as a rescue. It was a mistake from the start. I went and picked her up and by the time we had driven home 700 miles she had bonded strongly to me. She would not accept my husband. We tried everything, including a vet visit and a trainer, but it got worse and she started growling at my kid too. She felt the need to protect me from everything. I finally had to accept defeat and take her back to the breeder, it still bothers me. I feel like I failed her.

Anyway in the last 25+ years only one bad experience with a GSD and I consider it our fault. Had we both gone to meet her and bring her back it might have been a different story.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Like Wolfstraum, I won't have an unstable dog either. 

Carly is 3 and Sage will be 3 next month. Both girls are easy, easy, easy to take anywhere, and do anything with. 

At dog shows, with all the chaos around, Sage turns into the most well-mannered dog you could ask for (I always tell everyone that she really isn't that well-mannered, just bored out of her mind, lol). At those same shows, Carly turns on the charm, and every kid wants to give the scary looking German Shepherd a treat. My girls are pretty much the same, no matter where we go. I can hand them off to anyone, and they don't skip a beat.

I have a new puppy coming pretty soon. I know his parents and his grandparents very well, and I am very excited to get this little guy. 

Frankly I don't think I have the nerves to deal with a dog that _isn't_ stable!

~~ oh, and if it makes any difference, my dogs are all Amer. showlines.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I first read that as sable, so I was like ohhh me! Then re read oh stable. Ohhh me! Fiona goes almost everywhere I go even work. She is very stable. I am teaching a class, she will lay down and sleep or chew her bone. She will occasionally moan during my lecture, sometimes at appropriate times like after a bad joke or when I assign homework.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

For those of u with stable dogs, were they always stable or did it come with age? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jd414 said:


> For those of u with stable dogs, were they always stable or did it come with age?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Partly with age, partly with training, my first GSD used to submissive pee as a puppy... but they were always people friendly.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Unfortunately, unstable GSDs seem to be a rampant problem. I blame byb's and breeders who do not place the utmost importance on temperament.

The GSDs I've had have been very stable, but they were from good breeding. I've had one in the past that was unstable, and I've seen a LOT of unstable GSDs.

Many GSDs go through an "unstable" period as youngsters. Even my Luka, who is solid as a rock, went through a phase when she was a pup--she was reactive to other dogs for a period of time. She got over it, though, and nowadays she won't bat an eye at another dog.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Stable since 8 weeks. I truly believe that the adult dog's temperament will be basically the same as you can see at his 8 weeks (given normal life, training etc). Of course, the dog will be rebellious, barky, jumpy, pushy during his first few years but that's just normal developmental stages (never fearful). A confident pup will not turn into a fearful dog, and vise versa.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Because I knew the breed a bit...*

...I knew what to expect when we got new puppies. To me they've all be stable, even very stable.

But I must say our situation may be a little different from those of some of you out there. Both my wife and I work largely from home. There's almost always someone here to mentor the animals.

I think that makes a world of difference.

LF


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Jd414 said:


> For those of u with stable dogs, were they always stable or did it come with age?


Both. I knew what to push when and what battles to avoid. A lot of things that I might have struggled with pushing a young dog now are completely non-issues. Even a stable dog does not have to be *perfect* throughout his entire life.

I also agree with Oksana that you can see a LOT of the dog at 8 weeks. Not just temperament either but I look at conformation, movement, teeth. That is why with the pup I have now, he has been exposed to more in his first week (he just turned 9 weeks) than many dogs are exposed to in their entire lives. I like to see how they react to anything and everything at this age.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have only had issues with one who did not have good nerve, and that was Toby

I think the comments in some of the threads about nerve strength being an issue are true in general because many dogs are bred who should not be, and that is why you need to know what your breeder works with and produces.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Liesje said:


> Both.* I knew what to push when and what battles to avoid. A lot of things that I might have struggled with pushing a young dog now are completely non-issues. Even a stable dog does not have to be *perfect* throughout his entire life*.
> 
> I also agree with Oksana that you can see a LOT of the dog at 8 weeks. Not just temperament either but I look at conformation, movement, teeth. That is why with the pup I have now, he has been exposed to more in his first week (he just turned 9 weeks) than many dogs are exposed to in their entire lives. I like to see how they react to anything and everything at this age.



The whole post is good, but I like this part. Nature is a big part, but Nurture plays a role too.

Oh, and I do too. All my dogs have been very stable--able to go anywhere, do anything.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

RocketDog said:


> The whole post is good, but I like this part. Nature is a big part, but Nurture plays a role too.


Yep, and really the nurture is informed by nature. Not trying to change the dog or somehow overcome a genetic weakness, but knowing what the dog *is* helps me shape the training, handling, socialization, and managing of the dog as he matures in order to maximize what nature has provided


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Liesje said:


> Yep, and really the nurture is informed by nature. Not trying to change the dog or somehow overcome a genetic weakness, but knowing what the dog *is* helps me shape the training, handling, socialization, and managing of the dog as he matures in order to maximize what nature has provided


Exactly!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Liesje said:


> Yep, and really the nurture is informed by nature. Not trying to change the dog or somehow overcome a genetic weakness, but knowing what the dog *is* helps me shape the training, handling, socialization, and managing of the dog as he matures in order to maximize what nature has provided


:thumbup: Very well said


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

I think my dog is very stable and has a great temperament, especially considering that the people who bought him as a puppy were going to shoot him (so who knows what his early life was like?) and then he was bounced around to three other homes before we adopted him. He goes everywhere with me and has been around many people and dogs and everyone who meets him loves him, especially dog people like the vet or dog groomers. I've had several people tell me that they don't usually like GSDs but they love him.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Eli is stable as a rock and has been since he came home at 9 weeks old. I was at work when he was about 10 weeks old and my roomate at the time was taking him out for a pee. Our local university had a marching band go by about 20 feet from our house with everyone playing drums, bagpipes etc.... Lots of vehicles too. Eli didn't even bat an eye, just watched everyone go by. A police officer who was following the band came over to my friend and Eli to compliment what an amazing puppy to not be afraid of all those things.
I trust him in all situations with all people and animals. He is still a dog, I do not tempt fate, accidents can happen with even the best behaved dog. But that being said he has never given me a reason to doubt him. He is good with other unneutered males, aggressive dogs, cats, horses, children, rodents etc... He never experienced a fear period growing up. He just amazes me. Gsds have gotten so popular and I rarely see a level headed gsd so I am very grateful my guy came from a breeder that puts so much care into temperament. 
My other guy - he is a rescue, I got him at 3 years old. Although he is very loving and friendly he is not what I would consider stable. He lost his 'visiting people on the street' priveledges about 2 years ago. He lived a horrible first 3 years of his life so I cannot blame him for any issues he has. 98% of the time though you could call him stable  This being said I can take him anywhere with me, he is not reactive on leash. I feel like scrooge telling people they cannot pet him, as he sits there with his tongue hanging out wanting to be loved, but I'd rather avoid a possible incident.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I always loved my dogs temperment and stability as a pup and often wondered what she would be like when she got older. Her temperament and stability has not changed much. I couldn't be happier. She has all the traits a GSD should have. She loves hard, plays hard, and can ignore those she don't know. She isn't afraid to try anything(she LOVES the A frame) and she is quite the investigator. She doesn't bark but will silently stare someone down she is not sure of....she is my dream dog and even though I don't know where exactly she came from, they did something right and I think this daily


----------



## Seth08 (Jan 27, 2013)

My 4 month old little girl she is friendly to everyone as long as the person or the dog is at least 10 feet away from me for the first few minutes of meeting. She will run up to them and sniff em and lick em to death. But if they approach me first with out her meeting them before me she gets highly defensive even though shes still a baby and cant really do much lol. Same goes for dogs she will go play with any dog or cat she meets but if the dog comes to me first she will get defensive and wont let them near me until she meets them first. But after she meets them first they can come as close as they want to me and she wont care she will just get in there lap or try and get them to play. Just if I am approached before she is she gets pissed off.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jd414 said:


> For those of u with stable dogs, were they always stable or did it come with age?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When I brought mine home, she came in and acted like she owned the place. She immediately made herself at home, played with the dogs, etc. Since I was terrified of how she would turn out because I didn't know where she came from, I took her to school immediately. I think she has learned a lot from my other two, because all of their temperaments are pretty close. So lots of love, patience, and school got me a perfect dog. Mine was always stable and very confident, but I can see how with some it comes with age.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Kaiser is stable. Raven is mostly, she has a little bit of fear but recovers well. Holly is not; she was fear aggressive with dogs and people which is a result of her breeding (puppy mill), her first owners and the "trainers" that tried to fix her. She's come a long way but will never be stable. 

Of the over 2 dozen GSDs that I've fostered, very few have had major issues.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think most problems with dogs are due to:

>> lack of socializing.
>> lack of training
>> lack of consistency.
>> lack of dog knowledge
by the owner.

i read somewhere "when your dog
isn't doing what you want you have 
tostop and ask yourself what am i
doing wrong".


----------



## Seth08 (Jan 27, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> i think most problems with dogs are due to:
> 
> >> lack of socializing.
> >> lack of training
> ...


agreed, socialize the **** out of your dog and take up time with it and it will be the most trustable stable dog around. Usually the unstable time of their life is there teenage years when their being a brat and testing your authority


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Two out of my three are not what I'd call 'stable' because I can't train them in different venues without them either shutting down or reacting. It is genetics and nothing I can do that will change who they are. 
I don't think socializing will 'cure' a dogs genetics and the only thing you can do is try to help the dog be confident and manage them so they don't get over their comfort level threshold. 
The dog that I have who is stable, never needed socializing to be of stable temperament, he is that way due to his genetic make up. He is also more biddable, has greater work ethic due to his genetics/which makes him easier to train.
Working with the dog you have and knowing their limitations is key in having a happy dog, but it won't make them who you want them to be, it isn't fair to try.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a people loving pup and is only _wary_ of some strangers if I send off vibes that the person is making me nervous. 5'2" and not very strong so I tend to get a little nervous around certain types of people and he catches on to that. He'll just watch them and not let them pet him (he just won't move and is like a rock). Other than that he's never snapped at anyone/anything. I can't tell you whether or not it was age or breeding since he's a rescue. I just count myself lucky and socialize him and train him a lot.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't have much faith in the stages. your dog behaves this way
because it's this age, your dog behaves this way because it's
another age, it's this stage, it's that stage, :smirk:.



Seth08 said:


> agreed, socialize the **** out of your dog and take up time with it and it will be the most trustable stable dog around.
> 
> >>>> Usually the unstable time of their life is there teenage years when their being a brat and testing your authority<<<<


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Jaeger has a lovely temperament. I picked him out of the litter because he was friendly and curious about people but not hyper, either. I felt he was a lot like his mother, who, once she saw that her owners invited me in and were friendly, immediately went and brought me a stick to throw for her (someone with a fresh arm...yay!). His father was just a tad more reserved, but very calm. Since I was bringing Jaeger into a multi-pet household I wanted a less one-person dog. So far my assessment has been spot-on: He likes people and is a bit cautious with strange dogs but not aggressive . . .just not best buddies right off the bat.

Also . . .any breed can be unstable. As long as we have dumb people breeding for looks over temperament, we'll have unstable dogs.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

My Minka is as stable as they get. She is great with people, kids, other dogs, other animals. She has herd sheep without me in the ring at 6 months of age. She is bold and confident from the start in agility, over an obstacle course, up high on things or crawling thru a long area where she almost has to crawl on her side, on slippery footing, swimming, in Schutzhund, in AKC obedience or even in a crowd of protesters yelling and chanting. I have had her at work (office environment) and she is quiet and well mannered. She is relaxed and confident in the urban environment as well as rural country. I trust her anywhere, but since she is a dog who does bitework I do manage every situation Minka might be in, because she has shown she won't be pushed around by man or beast.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have been blessed with three stable GSD. All different lines. But all wonderful and "bomb proof". 

My first, Hanah was German showlines. She went with me everywhere. She was my first SAR dog and did many PR events. When she was done, she would stand up and turn her back to the crowd. 

Ike, my DDR/WGWL , was the same. But he was never done. He loved it. We could do drive work demos, get him fired up, then back to the tent and he settled perfect. I took him to concerts, large crowded events, all over the place. Never put a foot out of line. 

Lena, WGWL is the same. She has some snarkiness with other dogs. So I did not get her out and about as much as Ike. But now she goes with me everywhere. Wine tastings, Lakehouse with new strange dogs, Santa photos walks, runs. And I found my fears are unfounded. She settles perfect, allows petting and is wonderful. 

That said. None of my dogs seek out attention from other people. They have all been fairly correct temperament wise. Accepting if friendly strangers, but not looking to be friends. 

They all have their quirks. But they have all been stable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Two out of my three are not what I'd call 'stable' because I can't train them in different venues without them either shutting down or reacting. It is genetics and nothing I can do that will change who they are.


Just out of curiosity where did the 2 that are not stable come from? Breeders? BYB? Rescue?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

gsdsar said:


> That said. None of my dogs seek out attention from other people. They have all been fairly correct temperament wise. Accepting if friendly strangers, but not looking to be friends.


I love this about my dogs too. While Carly "turns on the charm" with children, she's not that way with adult strangers. People are always disappointed that when they pet my dogs, they don't act like Goldens. They usually stand there and look bored.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

shepherdmom said:


> Just out of curiosity where did the 2 that are not stable come from? Breeders? BYB? Rescue?


one was from a first time byb(surprise for the family from my husband, I couldn't refuse without causing a huge conflict) and one is from an abandonment situation(again a byb?) Though the abandonment dog(Kacie) has a better temperament than the byb (Onyx) Neither are _that_ bad, but I had to really step up my knowledge of behavior management with both. 
They aren't dogs that just anyone would want to deal with. Definitely not good representations of the breed either.

And reading a few posts here saying they'd never have or keep a dog with unstable nerves...what do you do with such a dog? Euth them? Dump in a shelter? Breeder return? lol where would that pup end up if returned to the breeder?

I surely wouldn't pass along a dog like Onyx but couldn't do the options I posted never ever unless she was so bad that there were no other options. 
Once you have a dog that needs to be managed, it isn't so bad because you learn the triggers and what makes them tick.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Jd414 said:


> For those of u with stable dogs, were they always stable or did it come with age?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Always stable. I got Minka at 8 weeks and she was always stable. She never had fear periods. I think the one thing that really impressed me was when she worked those sheep at 6 months of age without me in the ring. Out of the 12 dogs I saw that day she and one other dog had the confidence to go into the ring with the tester alone (without the owner) and she was also the youngest dog there.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have four wonderful and stable dogs living with me right now. I have had a few over the years that were not, but I have been lucky that the majority have been. 

Alexis loves people and will seek attention. She adores my nephew and will follow him around like a "puppy". She is very cuddly too. 

Vala tolerates people. She has those that she likes, but has never really been one to seek out strangers for attention. 

Deja does not look for attention from others, but she is social if approached. She is like her grandmother in that respect. 

Elena is social, but doesn't seek out people for attention. She is phenomenal with the puppies in the puppy classes (she is our demo dog now) and totally dog neutral. Like Alexis she is very cuddly.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Finn is what I would call rock steady stable. He goes into new and unusual experiences pretty well. Every once in a while, I'll notice him looking to me for direction, but as long as I'm calm about it, he's absolutely fine. He's a better gauge of people than I am; I didn't have any issues with the kids across the street, but he wasn't his usual friendly, wiggly butt around them. Come to find out, they were the ones trying to break into the house! 

His sister, Cheyenne, was freaking Bomb Proof. Absolutely nothing rattled her at all. The DA Mastifs that live near us, they would try to charge her while they were on leash or would let loose the most aggressive barks I've ever heard. She paid them no nevermind. She never met a human, dog, or cat she didn't like and she'd willingly go with anyone who asked her to. She was Bomb Proof to a fault; she would go head long into not healthy situations without hesitation. I felt like I had to be hypervigilant with her because she was so fearless around everyone and everything.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would say if they are reactive I would probaly not call them stable?
Bianca was reactive to other dogs on leash-- not agressive but when I first got her she would bark/growl/lunge when she saw other on-leash dogs. She was good with other dogs off leash, or when approached by an off leash dog when she was on leash. She generally would ignore other dogs that barked at her most of the time though. When I first got her was also unsure/lacking in confidence at home/with me like she was worried about how I was going to react.
I was able to improve this a lot, to where she would not react the majority of the time, to most dogs and when she did it was just a growl or a few barks generally and I could quickly get her attention back. I also was able to get her confidence way up and she no longer acted like she was worried about what I was going to do (although she still would act like she was in trouble if I yelled at the cats...)
However she was great with all types of environments and noises and different people/situations. She loved people especially kids and was great with my cats. I took her to a lot of festivals and shows and things and she was very relaxed in those crowded/noisy places, very calm and not bothered by any strange things or sounds.
Oh yeah she also passed the ATTS temperament test with no trouble, she acted like it was a regular walk in the park, well except when the "aggressive stranger" came out and she went into protective mode (appropriately).


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Jd414 said:


> Im just curious if the breed in its entirety is an iffy unsure breed? My 10 month old male seems unsure of everything new right now. How many ppl actually have a completely stable dog that will accept all new things abd all new people without any problem?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well in my eyes you still have a baby, how are you and what are you willing to let a dog get away with? We need a good thread that reads "when a dog matures".


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Chicagocanine said:


> I would say if they are reactive I would probaly not call them stable?
> Bianca was reactive to other dogs on leash-- not agressive but when I first got her she would bark/growl/lunge when she saw other on-leash dogs. She was good with other dogs off leash, or when approached by an off leash dog when she was on leash. She generally would ignore other dogs that barked at her most of the time though. When I first got her was also unsure/lacking in confidence at home/with me like she was worried about how I was going to react.
> I was able to improve this a lot, to where she would not react the majority of the time, to most dogs and when she did it was just a growl or a few barks generally and I could quickly get her attention back. I also was able to get her confidence way up and she no longer acted like she was worried about what I was going to do (although she still would act like she was in trouble if I yelled at the cats...)
> However she was great with all types of environments and noises and different people/situations. She loved people especially kids and was great with my cats. I took her to a lot of festivals and shows and things and she was very relaxed in those crowded/noisy places, very calm and not bothered by any strange things or sounds.
> Oh yeah she also passed the ATTS temperament test with no trouble, she acted like it was a regular walk in the park, well except when the "aggressive stranger" came out and she went into protective mode (appropriately).


Hog Wash, see what my dog would do for what he works for, and anyone can come in my house if im there. I would be more then happy to prove it


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I have seen dogs break before, not mine, it is sad. Can you not even believe you are a good helper to a very a good dog? People can make a good dog bad too...


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> And reading a few posts here saying they'd never have or keep a dog with unstable nerves...what do you do with such a dog? Euth them? Dump in a shelter? Breeder return? lol where would that pup end up if returned to the breeder?


I think you maybe missed one of my posts earlier in this thread. I did choose a breeder return for the safety of my family. However I did think the dog was redeemable. It was my fault! Had I felt that dog couldn't have been saved I would have had her put down.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> I would say if they are reactive I would probaly not call them stable?
> Bianca was reactive to other dogs on leash--


I don't know about that. I've had totally solid people friendly/kid friendly dogs go nuts over cats and small dogs. I tend to think that is more prey drive than not stable.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

shepherdmom said:


> I don't know about that. I've had totally solid people friendly/kid friendly dogs go nuts over cats and small dogs. I tend to think that is more prey drive than not stable.


IMHO..

Having owned a reactive dog aggressive dog, I do not agree its prey drive alone. Perhaps a combination of weak nerves, fear and prey drive...either way it would not qualify as a stable dog in my mind. Manageable in some cases.....yes but your never quite able to fully enjoy and trust like you could a stable GSD. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Dogs are living beings. Dogs are not machines. Dogs WILL react to the environment. If they do not react to the environment, than there is something seriously wrong. 

A GSD going after a cat is not an unstable dog.

A dog who is startled by a sudden noise, is not an unstable dog as long as they bounce right back.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> Dogs are living beings. Dogs are not machines. Dogs WILL react to the environment. If they do not react to the environment, than there is something seriously wrong.
> 
> A GSD going after a cat is not an unstable dog.
> 
> A dog who is startled by a sudden noise, is not an unstable dog as long as they bounce right back.


Thank the man upstairs that going after a cat does not constitute an unstable dog, because mine would be REALLY unstable


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

I think that a lot of dogs are deemed "unstable" due to novice handlers or an ambiguous definition of unstable. Reading through the posts here I see a few descriptions that I (and I am NO expert!) would not necessarily deem "unstable". Temperment faults yes, but not unstable. 

A dog that doesnt like other dogs? I would't deem it unstable, it stably doesn't like other dogs! You know it, you know exactly that another dog will cause XYZ reaction. That is not unstable. 

So, I do think that yes, byb's and other unscrupulous practices, as well as some bad nature or nuture have caused an increase in unstable dogs. However, so does over labeling.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Remember the cellphone detection dog that ran from noises on the Cesar Millan Show? 

THAT is an unstable dog!


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

I've been lucky so far. But I am always worried that I am going to "mess up" my dog and make it unstable.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Riley is only 5 months, but I think he is doing very well. He is still a puppy, so I would not call him unstable. We are working through a few areas he has difficulty with. He's afraid of unknown dogs that get to close to him. If they are at a distance he will sometimes bark. Also, unfamiliar loud noises startle him. The only two times this has happened was a child on a really loud scooter. It was metal and just clanged very loudly when he rode it. The other time was at lowes, the metal flatbed cart with nothing on it being pulled quickly. Both times I knew he was scared, but he calmed down quickly. 

We are socializing him with other dogs and I try to just let him observe the scary noises from a distance. The same day at lowes he watched a flatbed cart go by a bit further away from him with interest, but no reaction. 

I attribute these things from him being a puppy and not unstable. He is still learning.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I guess it would depend on your definition of stable. In my regular, day to day life without major surprises, Niko is very stable. But he is not a go anywhere and do anything dog. However I can easily predict his behavior and I know his triggers. If I can avoid them, Niko doesn't have reactivity problems. But he probably does not fit your definition of stable.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Nor does Lisl.

However, the K9 officer that introduced me to his breeder has given me several pointers that have worked wonders with Lisl and she is becoming more confident around strangers.

He said when she starts aggressively barking at a stranger or even someone she is aquainted with that is on my property, that I need to step up the correction.

I had been holding her, telling her to sit, and saying no repeatedly with little to no reaction from her until the person left or moved far enough away.

The first time we walked out the back door and the neighbor (his son is the K9 officer that lives across the street) was outside she started in on him and I immediately pulled her to the ground and shouted NO!!! NO!!! NO!!! repeatedly. She immediately stopped barking and became a lot calmer.

I've done this two more times and now she no longer barks at the neighbor when we're outside. Not even a growl. I can't believe how fast she learned this. Now, I just have to say NO! on the street and she won't utter a sound.

The Fed-Ex lady made another delivery yesterday with her new crate and didn't make a sound at the door. I was very proud of her.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

I think hes just going thru a stage and hopefully he'll come out of it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

He's very much still a pup & quite possibly going through a squirrely stage. Positive socializing is a good thing so that pups get experience with the many, many things that aren't threatening or dangerous. To an inexperienced or poorly socialized dog such things might appear to be a threat requiring a response. 

Be certain that he senses love & approval from you. GSDs are sensitive & highly keyed into their person's feelings. IF he senses disappointment from you it will hurt & confuse him, further undermining his confidence.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GSD07 said:


> Still hates off leash dogs in his face but who doesn't.


Strangely, Keefer doesn't mind them at all, he's actually better with dogs in his face than he is with them at a distance if he's on leash. He's weird that way!


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

i have never found an explanation of what stable means that i can understand, OP can you tell me what stable means within the context of this thread; eg, thin nerve, low threshold, sharp, reactive, overly-protectice......what exactly are you talking about. due to the number of posts either everyone else gets it except me or people are just posting to post????


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Berlin is as stable as a rock. Nothing phases this dog. I regularly bring him EVERYWHERE to expose him to as much as possible. Trains coming into the station 3 ft away from us? He didnt flinch. He was more interested actually. Being in the heart of downtown Chicago? Nothing phased him. He was confident, and ready to take on the city! He is not fearful or shy or aggressive toward anything. There were tons of different types of people, dogs, cars, buses, noises. He is stable around all types of people and dogs - even unstable dogs. 

He was attacked by a boxer - and he didnt even bark at the dog or growl or anything. He still was friendly to the Boxer afterward (was a few small gashes on the nose - happened very quick) 

Random kids of all ages approach him in public - he is very gentle with them and doesn't react. 

He is very confident and sure about himself, and it shows when he is exposed to new things. 

IMO, his temperament is perfect. He is a very stable dog. I was happy to hear someone very experienced with this breed tell me how stable his temperament is.

He is able to know when something is a threat toward him or me, and when something isn't. He is very curious about everything, never fearful.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

gsdlover91 said:


> IMO, *his temperament is perfect. He is a very stable dog*.


 
what exactly does this mean?? he does not react to things...or what exactly???


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

x11 said:


> what exactly does this mean?? he does not react to things...or what exactly???


Yeah, I think thats a part of it. A stable dog is sure of himself - confident in any type of situation. I know I can bring my dog ANYWHERE with me and he will not become fearful or aggressive or shy etc etc. He always handles strange situations with confidence, and genuine interest. IMO, a dog who say, is fear aggressive toward men, is not stable. You cannot trust that dog around any men, in any situation. 

A stable dog is able to differentiate real threats from non threats. So, a gunshot, would startle it, but should spark interest. The dog shouldnt become SO fearful that it cannot recover. I am going to temperament test my dog when he is of age - there are many things they are exposed to, and they want to see the dog be interested after the initial startle - not try and run away, hide etc. It has to be able to recover from a variety of stimuli. A dog that is overly protective - lunging and barking at ANYONE who comes too close- is IMO unstable. The dog should be able to tell the difference between a person who is non threatening from a person who IS. 

Most of it IS genetics, he has been like this since I've had him. But exposing him to a lot has played a part too.

And let me clarify- he does react to things - PREY. (i.e.: cats, squirrels, birds) But does not become fearful, aggressive, uncontrollable. Its more of a drive in that situation. Stable dogs SHOULD react to things, but its all about HOW they handle the reaction. 

Just my opinion!


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

thanks i think i get yr drift, i think the word is used with nowhere near enough qualification eg most dim-witted pet style labs (i am not saying labs are dim-witted just the pet bred ones usually are) would quailify as super stable, confident and lacking in fear of non-threats but i doubt that is the same as when people say the gsd is of good temperement, here i am mixing up temeperement and stable a bit but they i guess are not totally the same thing....ah i give up, its just words.

thanks for yr explanation tho.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

You want a dog with a stable temperament, along with stable nerves. So I your not getting them mixed up. A dog with a good temperament is usually a stable dog. Stable is just a word, meaning (according to the dictionary) not changing or fluctuating, not subject to insecurity or emotional illness, firmly established. Can apply to many things

A stable dog expresses stability in temperament (their temperament doesn't fluctuate, change) across a variety of situations. 

Ah, it's hard to explain. I hope my explanation helped a bit. In my head its easy to explain, with words, not so much. 

And yeah I agree - its used wrong a lot.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

i wished you would have stopped expalining at yr previous post cos i thought i nearly had it, then yr last post to CLARIFY.......aaaaahhh!!!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

gsdlover91 said:


> You want a dog with a stable temperament, along with stable nerves. So I your not getting them mixed up. A dog with a good temperament is usually a stable dog. Stable is just a word, meaning (according to the dictionary) not changing or fluctuating, not subject to insecurity or emotional illness, firmly established. Can apply to many things
> 
> A stable dog expresses stability in temperament (their temperament doesn't fluctuate, change) across a variety of situations.
> 
> ...


It does.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

X11 - This is what I meant

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Echo was my only unstable GSD, hereditary shyness which was coupled with aggression ... it took hundreds of hours of obedience and socialization to get him acting "normal".

Kelly had a "soft" temperament, while he acted normal, I had to be gentle with training him ... can't think of him ever doing anything "wrong" that required a stern correction.

The rest of the GSD Hooligans have all had solid temperaments, what you want of a GSD.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

All the GSDs I have owned and been around in my 42 years, Axel is the 1st one I have known that is not "stable". He was raised the same, and I thought I made a good choice of where I got him... I think I over-thunk things maybe... my BYB dogs were WAY more stable than he is  Thunder, gunshots, any tension in the house, he's a nervous wreck. He did however scare a burglar away last week, and he is just fine with the family... I'm thinking of at least 20 dogs that I was very close to, or owned were TOTALLY stable, so, no, it's not the breed... every once in a while, you get a nut. 
Nala isn't the brightest bulb on the string, but she is stable. She is a bull in a china shop... LOL! But unswayed by activity, people, etc....


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Jd414 said:


> X11 - This is what I meant
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



???


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Mrs.K said:


> A dog who is startled by a sudden noise, is not an unstable dog as long as they bounce right back.


I agree with this. I've seen my dog be startled, but he's always immediately fine. Once we were in the woods and came across a falling apart old structure that he seemed afraid of, but he (skittishly) walked up to it on his own and sniffed around everywhere and now when we come across it he has no issues. I think an unstable dog wouldn't do that. I think a stable dog can show fear, but it's all about how they handle that fear. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

gsdlover91 said:


> Yeah, I think thats a part of it. A stable dog is sure of himself - confident in any type of situation. I know I can bring my dog ANYWHERE with me and he will not become fearful or aggressive or shy etc etc. He always handles strange situations with confidence, and genuine interest. IMO, a dog who say, is fear aggressive toward men, is not stable. You cannot trust that dog around any men, in any situation.
> 
> A stable dog is able to differentiate real threats from non threats. So, a gunshot, would startle it, but should spark interest. The dog shouldnt become SO fearful that it cannot recover. I am going to temperament test my dog when he is of age - there are many things they are exposed to, and they want to see the dog be interested after the initial startle - not try and run away, hide etc. It has to be able to recover from a variety of stimuli. A dog that is overly protective - lunging and barking at ANYONE who comes too close- is IMO unstable. The dog should be able to tell the difference between a person who is non threatening from a person who IS.
> 
> ...


My fault. .. x11

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

